# Most Common Date to Kid on (Ex. Day 145?)



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

I am on day 141 with one doe and a couple more to go after that, I hope. Just wondering, with nigerians, what day do they most often go on. Is it usually closer to day 145 or 150 or what. Thanks. Just wondering.

Marie


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Both of my does went on 147. So I would say between 145 and 150.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

With the remark that I am nowhere as experienced as many here, mine have been right on 150-154. Each doe seems to do the same after the first time.
I wonder if breed makes a difference.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have nigis, so the mini breeds usually kid earlier that the standard breeds. I too have noticed the does kidding on the same day each year.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry- didn't seen the catagory- mine are Boers- not appropiate to your question.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

All I can remember is Aspen (nigerian) and she kidded on day 147. I don't think I had exact breeding dates for the others so that is probably why I don't know the exact day.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Now I am starting my first kidding season this year and the doe that delivered for me in January was day 143. She took me way off guard!

I have always heard that mini's tend to go sooner - but I do not have exat due dates on my others.

Allison


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

My Nigerian doe went on day 146, and I know someone who's doe likes to go on 143 or 142.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My girls have all gone on day 145 with the exception of Tilly who had triplets on day 142. Both Bootsie and Tilly are my originals and Tilly's FF she went on day 146, 2nd 148 and 3rd at 144...each with twins. The longest Bootsie has gone was her last kidding with a single at 150 days. The other 2 does, one is a young FF and the other had kidded w/ her previous owner but I don't know what day she went on. It's funny because I had posted the same question a few months ago, trying to get a "medium" on what the average day was for a mini....they vary but as your does kid in years to come you will get an idea of when they will go.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Normally mine tended to wait till around 147-148 but this year we've had some even earlier.

So far this year we've had 

147 ~ Contredanse 2nd freshener
147 ~ Daisy 1st freshener
145 ~ Pots 2nd freshener
145 ~ Civil 3rd freshener
147 ~ Minuet 1st freshener
148 ~ Blossom 2nd freshener
147 ~ Hera 1st freshener

Civil and Blossom were almost a day before as they kidded just after midnight. So Civil was almost 144 and Blossom almost 147.


----------

